# Have You Any..?



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Do you have any handguns that you haven't shot in a long time? I mean good solid performers that are just sitting in the safe. I know I have a long list of handguns I haven't fired in a ****'s age:

Unfired Revolvers:
Ruger BlackHawk 45 Colt
S&W M34 22
S&W M37 38 Special
S&W M13 357 Mag
S&W M66 357 Mag
S&W M29-3 44 Mag

I think it is time for me to take some of these to the range!

Regards,

Richard ;D


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have not shot my Ruger Redhawk 44 magnum in a long time. May be it's time to take it out.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

I will have to admitt that my safe holds several. It just dawned on me that I have a backup weapon in my locker at the Dept. that I haven't shot since we were issued guns over 10 years ago.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Heritage .22
Rossi .357
Taurus Model 689 .357
Ruger Blackhawk .357

And a lot of semi's

AFS


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

i rotate my stock


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've got many handguns, with one exception, all revolvers. They fall into "groups" and were bought over the years to study some particular phase of handgun shooting. During my phase of load development, I had a Smith & Wesson in 4" and 6" barrel lengths for .357 Magnum, .44 Magnum, and .45 Colt. I chronographed loads out of each to compare velocity/barrel length performance. In addition to these I bought Smiths for home defense and personal carry.

I got interested in Single Action revolvers as hunting guns and the first led to more and more. Then came building custom Rugers, just for the pleasure of owning, and shooting, such beautiies.

Also went through a NRA Bullseye target shooting phase, using Colt Officers Model Match revolvers in .22 and .38.

Currently I'm working up loads in two Ruger .44s, a custom .44 Special, and a custom .44 Magnum.

So, as I get involved in a "phase" other guns get neglected.

Bob Wright


----------

